# MR4 Radio (2.11.605.9) 3G/4G hand off issues



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not sure that I should have started a new thread about this but I'm curious about everyone else's results.

Can anyone else confirm or give me your results on the radio hand off from 3G/4G and vice versa?

On this new radio its completely dropping data before making the swap for me. It didn't do this before on the MR3(605.5) radio and Liquid 3.2.

My testing has gone all the way from Lee, FL to Tallahassee, FL to Mobile, AL to Montegomery, AL. 
I thought this was worth note since I do travel a lot and just don't see it being the service area I was in.

And if someone could point me to an app that logs signal and data that would be awesome.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump

I can't seriously be the only person that's noticed this can I?


----------



## xhunter187 (Jul 18, 2011)

I changed radios last night and as soon as I got into 4G service it switched almost instantly. Sorry but it hasn't affected me. Speeds are even a little faster too. Are you using both the lte and cdma radios?


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

xhunter187 said:


> I changed radios last night and as soon as I got into 4G service it switched almost instantly. Sorry but it hasn't affected me. Speeds are even a little faster too. Are you using both the lte and cdma radios?


Yeah I flashed both new radio's this morning. My speed and reception are noticeably better, no argument there I'm just seeing a bad hand off between 4G/3G. Here's a pic.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lohk said:


> Yeah I flashed both new radio's this morning. My speed and reception are noticeably better, no argument there I'm just seeing a bad hand off between 4G/3G. Here's a pic.


Make sure your modem is on eHRPD in ##778# menu if you changed it to RevA enable it will drop before it switches. A lot people use RevA when 4G service drops since eHRPD 3g is connected to 4G service and never change back.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Make sure your modem is on eHRPD in ##778# menu if you changed it to RevA enable it will drop before it switches. A lot people use RevA when 4G service drops and never change back.


Ok I've never changed any setting like that. How do I go about checking it?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lohk said:


> Ok I've never changed any setting like that. How do I go about checking it?


##778# EDIT MODE password 000000 RevA make sure its on eHRPD not enable


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I leave mine on enable since I only use WiFi and 3g


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> ##778# EDIT MODE password 000000 modem settings make sure its on EHARP


Hmm I'm guessing that only works on a Sense ROM? 
I am on Liquid 3.2 aosp


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lohk said:


> Hmm I'm guessing that only works on a Sense ROM?
> I am on Liquid 3.2 aosp


Yes only sense, you can make a back up flash a sense ROM, make the change and restore your back up. These setting are not changed by a Rom flash. So they will survive a flash back to liquid. I flash all the time and mine doesn't change unless go back into this menu.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Yes only sense, you can make a back up flash a sense ROM, make the change and restore your back up. These setting are not changed by a Rom flash. So they will survive a flash back to liquid. I flash all the time and mine doesn't change unless go back into this menu.


Ok so is it safe to assume that if I never changed it to begin with and been on an aosp rom since the day I got the phone (black Friday sale) and wasn't having this issue prior to the new radio that the setting got changed then?

I just read something about I might need to hard restart to reset the settings. I haven't restarted since the radio flash.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lohk said:


> Ok so is it safe to assume that if I never changed it to begin with and been on an aosp rom since the day I got the phone (black Friday sale) and wasn't having this issue prior to the new radio that the setting got changed then?
> 
> I just read something about I might need to hard restart to reset the settings. I haven't restarted since the radio flash.


Settings start off on eHRPD, so you are good.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Settings start off on eHRPD, so you are good.


Hmm interesting...well thanks for that info. 
Will try out a Sense rom tomorrow which do you suggest?
I need the one with the smallest filesize as possible. (Been chewing through my data and no access to a PC right now)


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I prefer BAMF forever 1.11 find it on BAMF site. Use WiFi to download, Starbucks? Free internet around?


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I prefer BAMF forever 1.11 find it on BAMF site. Use WiFi to download, Starbucks? Free internet around?


Not available right now, thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

I suggest Nocoast and liquids Nonsense rom . Not sure if it's posted here, I grabbed it from that other place. Stripped down sense, only 140mb or so and it's FAST.

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

H4zyBuddha said:


> I suggest Nocoast and liquids Nonsense rom . Not sure if it's posted here, I grabbed it from that other place. Stripped down sense, only 140mb or so and it's FAST.
> 
> Sent from a smoke filled room


Try the ##778# I read one time would only would with stock rosie launcher.


----------



## digdug1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> ##778# EDIT MODE password 000000 RevA make sure its on eHRPD not enable


What should the preferred mode be set to in this same menu?


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

digdug1 said:


> What should the preferred mode be set to in this same menu?


Ehrpd I think, if I understand correctly setting it on "enable" will keep you on cdma Rev A.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lohk said:


> Ehrpd I think, if I understand correctly setting it on "enable" will keep you on cdma Rev A.


You would be correct


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> You would be correct


Just an update here.

So I wiped and installed Liquid nonsense v1.0 and now I'm having zero issues with radio handoff.

I'm really at a loss on what changed but I'm really happy its resolved for now.

I'm going to try doing a fresh install of Liquid 3.2 aosp and not restore any apps and see if the problem returns.

Edit : ##778# works on Liquid nonsense


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally good to know

Sent from my bolt


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

Lohk said:


> I'm not sure that I should have started a new thread about this but I'm curious about everyone else's results.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm or give me your results on the radio hand off from 3G/4G and vice versa?
> 
> ...


Same has happened to me on all liquid 3.2, not sure what would cause this. However i did notice that sense roms dont share the problem. My thunderbolt is brand new. I got it three days ago from vzw, activated and it prompted to update. I did, and then rooted phone so i asume i have 605.5 radio?


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

idumpedWebOS said:


> Same has happened to me on all liquid 3.2, not sure what would cause this. However i did notice that sense roms dont share the problem. My thunderbolt is brand new. I got it three days ago from vzw, activated and it prompted to update. I did, and then rooted phone so i asume i have 605.5 radio?


You can check in settings>about phone>software info and look for baseband.

MR3(605.5) is Baseband: 1.48.00.906w_1

MR4(605.9) is Baseband:
1.48.00.0930w_3

If your interested in getting the newest radio instructions are  HERE


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

There is another radio now?

Not trying to be a DB but if it works leave it alone. My radio might be old but hits 35 down all day so I don't mess with it


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> There is another radio now?
> 
> Not trying to be a DB but if it works leave it alone. My radio might be old but hits 35 down all day so I don't mess with it


To each his own I was merely answering his question.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

This is somewhat off topic because it doesnt relate to the newest radio, but I didnt want to create a new thread for something that could hopefully be answered here.

I'm running liquid 3.2, I've had the TB since beg of Nov and rooted it and installed LIquid 3.x that first night, so I'm pretty sure I've had the latest radios the entire time I've had this phone. Is the data not supposed to be dropped when switching between 3g and 4g? I've used both IMO's and Zoom's kernels. On both, when going back and forth the data gets dropped, more so when going from 4g to 3g, sometimes taking up to 20-30 seconds to get my connection back?

If this isnt normal? should I try a different radio? This is my first 4g phone, I just figured this was normal.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Radio is flawless on cm7. I actually get better reception. More bars on 3g/4g

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbrehob (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty sure this is a Liquid Smooth 3.2 issue only, I'm having the same troubles with the latest radio flashed and with several different kernels. Had no radio troubles with other ROMs. I really like Liquid Smooth 3.2, its so incredibly smooth and fast. I'm gonna try this trick to see if it helps, but its terribly annoying to get the 4g/3g data disconnects randomly.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

Cbrehob said:


> Pretty sure this is a Liquid Smooth 3.2 issue only, I'm having the same troubles with the latest radio flashed and with several different kernels. Had no radio troubles with other ROMs. I really like Liquid Smooth 3.2, its so incredibly smooth and fast. I'm gonna try this trick to see if it helps, but its terribly annoying to get the 4g/3g data disconnects randomly.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Yeah it's odd because I've tried everything and still getting the disconnects on different kernel's. Every other rom works fine. I'll give cm7 a spin just to see.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbrehob (Dec 28, 2011)

If I read it correctly, Liquid Smooth is based off AOSP and CM7 work, I'm which CM7 gave me the same problem with the 4G disconnects. I just loaded up Skyraider (and didn't like it) but the 4G disconnects stopped. I then flashed the MIUI rom and really like it, no more disconnects as well.

Might give it a few days then go back to Liquid and see if it continues.

Chris

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I have always had hand off issues no matter what rom I'm on, sense or aosp.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

